# Your Novel Ideas



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

There are many possibilities for 40k in novel form. What would you like to see in the future?. I myself would like to see...


A novel on the Sons of Malice and the 5th Chaos God Malice or a series.
A HH novel about Konrad Curze's growing up on Nostramo.
A Dark Eldar series.
A series about The Fall of the Eldar. (Who wouldn't want to see this.)
A continuation of the Grey Knights series.
Another novel about Arguleon Veq, the anti-hero of Daemon World.
A series about the Age of Apostasy/Reign of Blood. (Again who wouldn't want to see this.)
 A novel about the Tau or a series.
A novel about The Battle for Macragge/1st Tyrannic War.
A series about the Sisters of Battle. (Perhaps James Swallow will make a series out of Faith and Fire.)
A continuation from Brothers of the Snake.
An Assassinorum series, perhaps Callidus or Culexes temple.
A series set during the ancient history, the rise of the C'tan, birth of the Necrons, extinction of the Old Ones and the Enslaver Plague. (Yet again who would not want to see this.)


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> [*]A series about the Sisters of Battle. (Perhaps James Swallow will make a series out of Faith and Fire.)


I think he is.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

* a 40K *Thousand Sons* trilogy (maybe one which includes thousand sons pwning space pups! to get some revenge from the Ragnar novels) the darker the better.
* i agree with LotN, a *Dark Eldar* novel would be awesome! but itd have to be somewhat disturbing to read to be faithful to the DE.
* meh on a *Tau* novel, i find them kinda boring and 1 dimentional (bit like SM's) but maybe someone could change my mind.
* An *Ork* novel! from the Armageddon wars maybe? from GhazThrak's point of view? now thats a challenge for an author!
* Anything with *Nids* is cool in my books, i like LotN's idea on the Tyrannic wars, maybe get to see the beginning of the Tyrannic Vets squads from the Ultrasmurfs?
* a *CSM vs CSM* novel? a big battle in the EoT?

so many ideas, so little room!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> A HH novel about Konrad Curze's growing up on Nostramo.


I Agree. Although I would hope it wouldn't be based solely on him growing up on Nostramo, but during the Crusade - with flashbacks to his childhood (in a similar way flashbacks are used in _Lord of the Night_ & _Soul Hunter_)

I say this because I fear a novel based almost solely on his childhood would not contribute a lot to the _Heresy_ series. 



Lord of the Night said:


> A Dark Eldar series.


Indeed, that would be fantastic. The way they were portrayed in _Dark Disciple_ was ace.



Lord of the Night said:


> A continuation of the Grey Knights series.


I believe Mr. Dembski-Bowden has expressed interest in doing a Grey Knights series. 



Lord of the Night said:


> A series about The Fall of the Eldar. (Who wouldn't want to see this.)
> A series set during the ancient history, the rise of the C'tan, birth of the Necrons, extinction of the Old Ones and the Enslaver Plague. (Yet again who would not want to see this.)


As for these two I would personally disagree.

These two events (The Fall of the Eldar and the War in Heaven) are so obscure and are essentially myths, that writing about them would dispel this illusion (which is what some people (although to a lesser degree) say about the Heresy series).

Even the Eldar speak about the Fall & the age before the Yngir slumbered in analogies, metaphors and parables. I just think if Old Ones, Necrontyr, and Ancient Eldar were introduced as characters it would dispel so much character from the ancient history of the 40k galaxy. Also aside from that a lot of fans don't actually like the background brought in with the Necron Codex, or at least thats how it seems from browsing several forums.

Personally I would welcome pretty much anything apart from more loyalist Astartes/Imperial Guard novels  - Another Alpha Legion HH novel (which apparently Dan and Graham have expressed interest in!) or even Post-Heresy Alpha Legion 

EDIT:


Brother Subtle said:


> * a *CSM vs CSM* novel? a big battle in the EoT?


Yes! That would be awesome. Some of the inter-legionnaire wars within the Eye of Terror would be absolutly fantastic!

So much potential.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> * a *CSM vs CSM* novel? a big battle in the EoT?


For the record, I'm hugely interested in the Traitor Legions fighting over daemon worlds in the Eye. Can't go into details, but it's definitely something on my mind for various projects.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I believe Mr. Dembski-Bowden has expressed interest in doing a Grey Knights series.


I am; it's something I'm going after pretty fiercely. But it wouldn't be a continuation of Ben Counter's stuff.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For the record, I'm hugely interested in the Traitor Legions fighting over daemon words in the Eye. Can't go into details, but it's definitely something on my mind for various projects.
> 
> 
> I am; it's something I'm going after pretty fiercely. But it wouldn't be a continuation of Ben Counter's stuff.


I must say Sir, you are fast becoming one of my favourite BL authors. If you end up doing a Grey Knights series & some sort of novel involving Traitor legions fighting it out over Daemon Worlds I will... well... I dunno... But i'll heap more praise in your direction!

Also on a side note I loved the 'Astartes humour' in _Soul Hunter_! I never really got on board with McNeil's or Abnett's Astartes humour in the books, but I have to say you pull it off really well..

Two notable bits I can remember is when Talos goes to meet the Exalted the first time near the beginning and Cyrion hangs out with the Atramentar: 'So...How are you?' :biggrin:

& of course the simply way that First Claw disregard Uzas near the end:
'Blood for the Blood God, Souls for the Soul Eater!'.... 'No one asked you...!'

Simple, but effective - fits perfectly well with Astartes humour!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ADB, please write my 40K thousand sons novel, or at least tell dan about it! lol.
im also keen on post heresy Alpha Legion... are they still sneaky bastards? i hope so.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm this is interesting. Personally I would like to see the following- 

Brothers of the Snake but put into a series, perhaps several novels about several different Squads?

A Storm Trooper novel, set on Cadia. 

A Scouring (Or whatever it was called after the Heresy) as a series following those who survived the Heresy. 

Thats all I really want if im honest, I would prefer the Gaunt's Ghost's to continue at a faster rate though:grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Id like to see a Siege of Terror _trilogy_:

- 1st book - Initial assault upon Terra following a bombardment by the Iron Warrior`s.
- 2nd book - Battle around the Eternity Gate (IIRC?) between the Blood Angels and various Traitor factions (Sanguinus` battle against a Bloodthirster of Khorne) also the White Scars re-taking the drop-sites of Terra.
- 3rd book - The Siege of the Imperial Palace and the Emperor, Sanguinus` and some Custodes upon Horus` Battle-barge, also the arrival of the Ultramarines, Space Wolves and other relief forces.

Adding onto that, the business surronding the Night Lords after the Heresy, as well as the _Iron Cage_ incident, and the internal wars with the Eye of Terror (Emperor`s Children and World Eaters e.g.) would be a good finish for the lengthy series, still making it interesting, but without frustratingly delaying the Siege...

Oh, and for the Imperial Guard series:

- a Feral World regiment (Khaledon hunters?)
- Annolian Tunnel Rats (In my opinion even more interesting than the Death Korps)
- Penal Legion

(and Dark Angel, Redemption Corps is about Stormtroopers - though im not sure of their location)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> * a 40K *Thousand Sons* trilogy (maybe one which includes thousand sons pwning space pups! to get some revenge from the Ragnar novels) the darker the better.


That would be nice but would be hard, since most of the legion are now animated suits of armour getting diverse characters would be tricky.



Brother Subtle said:


> * i agree with LotN, a *Dark Eldar* novel would be awesome! but itd have to be somewhat disturbing to read to be faithful to the DE.


Not really. _Dark Disciple_ portrayed them very well and wasn't that disturbing. Anthony Reynolds should consider doing a Dark Eldar series now that he is done with the Word Bearers.



Brother Subtle said:


> * meh on a *Tau* novel, i find them kinda boring and 1 dimensional (bit like SM's) but maybe someone could change my mind.


I think if properly done a Tau novel could be very successful, but it would take a good author.



Brother Subtle said:


> * An *Ork* novel! from the Armageddon wars maybe? from GhazThrak's point of view? now thats a challenge for an author!


Hmm im not sure about that. An Ork novel would be nice and Armageddon is a good setting but Ghazghkull?, I think he is too important a character to gain a series centred from his point of view.



Brother Subtle said:


> * Anything with *Nids* is cool in my books, i like LotN's idea on the Tyrannic wars, maybe get to see the beginning of the Tyrannic Vets squads from the Ultrasmurfs?


It would be nice. The Tyrannic Wars were awesome and reading about the events would be great, perhaps the first few books about the 1st Tyrannic War at Ultramar, then the second Tyrannic War at Ichar IV and Iyanden. The Death of Iyanden would be epic to read about.



Brother Subtle said:


> * a *CSM vs CSM* novel? a big battle in the EoT?


That sounds cool. I would like to see some more CSMs killing each other, perhaps World Eaters vs Emperors Children



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I think he is.


Really?. Cool. I just hope that they aren't the pretentious Sisters like in DOW Soulstorm, who think they can command even the Space Marines just because they serve the Emperor.



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For the record, I'm hugely interested in the Traitor Legions fighting over daemon worlds in the Eye. Can't go into details, but it's definitely something on my mind for various projects.


That sounds quite good, Daemon World was Chaos vs Chaos and it is one of my favourites.

I'd like to see the return of Arguleon Veq, the only man to ever fall to Chaos and then reject it.



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I am; it's something I'm going after pretty fiercely. But it wouldn't be a continuation of Ben Counter's stuff.


Aww, well still would be epic. Plus maybe a brief cameo from Justicar Alaric or an appearance from Brother-Captain Stern.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I Agree. Although I would hope it wouldn't be based solely on him growing up on Nostramo, but during the Crusade - with flashbacks to his childhood (in a similar way flashbacks are used in _Lord of the Night_ & _Soul Hunter_)
> 
> I say this because I fear a novel based almost solely on his childhood would not contribute a lot to the _Heresy_ series.


Hmm yeah that would be better. Konrad Curze has the best past of all the Primarchs and it has to be explored.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As for these two I would personally disagree.
> 
> These two events (The Fall of the Eldar and the War in Heaven) are so obscure and are essentially myths, that writing about them would dispel this illusion (which is what some people (although to a lesser degree) say about the Heresy series).
> 
> Even the Eldar speak about the Fall & the age before the Yngir slumbered in analogies, metaphors and parables. I just think if Old Ones, Necrontyr, and Ancient Eldar were introduced as characters it would dispel so much character from the ancient history of the 40k galaxy. Also aside from that a lot of fans don't actually like the background brought in with the Necron Codex, or at least thats how it seems from browsing several forums.


Hmm well when you put it that way the War in Heaven does seem like a bad idea. But the Fall of the Eldar would be very good, would add a bit more story to the Fall. And perhaps cameos at the end from a young Asdrubael Vect and Eldrad Ulthran :biggrin:

The two things I'd like to see brought to novel form from the history are the Fall of the Eldar and the Age of Apostasy. High Lord Vandire would be awesome to read about.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Personally I would welcome pretty much anything apart from more loyalist Astartes/Imperial Guard novels  - Another Alpha Legion HH novel (which apparently Dan and Graham have expressed interest in!) or even Post-Heresy Alpha Legion


That would be nice.

The Alpha Legion remind me of the Night Lords. Both marched with the Traitors for different reasons but their current situation is somewhat similar. Both legions have members who are turning to Chaos, Krieg Acerbus and Kernax Voldorius to name two, and are losing sight of their original goal. To kill the Emperor, the Night Lords to save the Imperium and the Alpha Legion to save the galaxy.



Lord of the Night said:


> A novel on the Sons of Malice and the 5th Chaos God Malice or a series.


What about this?. Malice could bring massive amounts of story and new background into Chaos. Chaos turned in upon itself, plus from the short story _Labyrinth_ in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ its clear that the Sons of Malice hate Chaos and the Imperium equally. Could be a very interesting story.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm, I thought Redemption Corps was about normal Guard? Where did you get the information? Oh another I would like to see would be about the First Battle of Cadia, where the Chaos Marines were not all "Chaosy".


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Hmm, I thought Redemption Corps was about normal Guard? Where did you get the information? Oh another I would like to see would be about the First Battle of Cadia, where the Chaos Marines were not all "Chaosy".


Ive got a small Black Library pamphlet with information and extracts from the releases of the next few months (Thats right, even *Prospero Burns* - Its a cracking extract as well:victory


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah you lucky bastard Bobss! I wish I had that now, oh well....But yeah, its cool they are getting something! Heres to being on Cadia!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Ah you lucky bastard Bobss! I wish I had that now, oh well....But yeah, its cool they are getting something! Heres to being on Cadia!


Yeah, and you have the new Aliens Vs Predator - Wanna swap?:laugh:

My scanners broken so... I can type it out if anyones _that_ keen...:so_happy:


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I would like to see a What If? series of books e.g What if the Emperor died? If some race attacked major places like Terra. What If? the grey knights managed to fight their way to one of the major gods etc.

It would open up things and even if it is not Cannon, it still brings out peoples creative juices.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

What about a Black Templars series, they are one of my favourite Space Marine chapters, 2nd favourite to be precise, not far behind the Blood Angels. A series of novels about them would be epic. 'No Pity!, No Remorse!, No Fear!'


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

im pretty sure the BT's are getting their own novel in the form of an upcoming space marines battle novel.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Seeing the name, I thought you meant I have novel ideas, not ideas for a novel. Oh well, there goes my smile...:laugh:

I'd like to see Tyranids enter the Eye of Terror. Almost predictable what'll happen. As a novel, I mean. I got to page 6, but quit.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> im pretty sure the BT's are getting their own novel in the form of an upcoming space marines battle novel.


_Helscreach_, by Dembski-Bowden. Should be good considering how _Rynn`s World_ - suprisingly I may add - was of a good quality, and _Cadian_ _Blood/Soul hunter_ were rather good; albeit better than most Black Library others, as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Helsreach_ is going to be great, can't wait to see Chaplain Grimaldus and his epic line _'I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die!'_

But I mean a full series, not just one book about Hive Hades.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd really like to see a 40k series similar Warhammer Legends. The life stories of great heroes of the Imperium, such as Yarrick, Macharius, Dante, Grimnar, Calgar, Helbrecht, Usarker Creed etc. 

I'd also like to see a novel set around some of those bad ass Catachan characters.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Good idea Khorne's Fist, would be nice to see more famous M41 characters get books of their own.

A question, is there ever going to be a 6th Soul Drinkers novel?. I ask because although I have not read the series, I do know the plot and im wondering that with Sarpedon's capture is the series is over?.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I would love to see a series of books about Lord Solar Macharius and his 7 year crusade. 1000 worlds in 7 years, that's gotta be some awesome stories to tell. I'd especially like to see a book on the Battle for Thoth and the legendary Al'rahem (of course). It could also lead into a series about the Macharian Heresy when all his conquests fell into civil wars lead by his commanders. Which then took 70 years to re-pacify.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Had a few more ideas for 40k novels.


An anthology about the Siege of Vraks, one of the most epic 40k campaigns of war EVER!
A Death Guard series, seeing the 40k universe through the eyes of Nurgle's champions would be sweet.
A book about the Death Spectres and the Ghoul Stars, to finally find out what the 'supernatural inhabitants' that the Spectres guard against are.
A book about Inquisitor Lichtenstein, Witch Hunter Tyrus and Inquisitor Dannica. That would be an epic novel, especially Lichtenstein who is epic!.
An Iron Warriors series. Hopefully Graham McNeill will consider this after The Chapter's Due.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Building onto the Vrak`s theme, I would like a Guard novel, for once, to stick to _true_ Guard ideals and methods. For example-

- Black-hearted Commissar`s killing _everything_ for the most minute of details
- Thousands, if not millions of Guardsmen dying daily
- Bayonet charges and Artillery bombardments with almost genocidical slaughter on both sides.

Something, to generally make the twisted, lonely and wretched part of your mind happy for once.

Oh, and Lord of the Night, I am _sooo_ exited about _Helscreach_ now! The, THIS IS SPARTA!! esque, moment


----------

